# TiVo HD Series 3 Model TCD652160 w upgraded HDD to 1TB



## myblubu (Nov 23, 2008)

Selling TiVo HD Series 3 Model TCD652160 Digital Video Recorder  Upgraded to 1TB

Got it listed on eBay, but $240 if a forum member wants it.

Thanks,
Mike

On eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272149026586?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D272149026586%26_rdc%3D1


----------

